# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Male or Female?

## Cam

Male or Female?

----------


## Chantellabella

Is this a trick question?  ::): 

I am female.

I have 5 male and 2 female cats. I prefer males because all the females I've ever had, had "issues." However, my males can be weird too. I guess I'm on the fence in terms of male or female cats.

I can never figure out the male and female parts on a hose when I go to the hardware store. (btw, don't comment on this one because it's probably against the rules)

I think there's some plants and animals that are both sexes, but I'd have to look it up and well, it's almost 4am in my world and that means I won't be looking anything up right now because I'm sure nothing will make sense. 

Is that wire knotted material knights wear called chain mail, chainmail, or chain male, or chainmale..............or does it have some other weird spelling?

Is there a third option like maybe nonhuman?

Is this considered a Jeopardy question and if so, how many points is it worth?

----------


## Marleywhite

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## WintersTale

I am male.

----------


## Rawr

Female.

----------


## Duke Silver

Is the question "Which one am I?" or "Which one do I prefer?"  :Razz:

----------


## stargirl

I was female last time I checked  :XD:

----------


## Trendsetter

Male lol

----------


## Ironman

IronMAN.  :Rofl:

----------


## Borophyll

Male.

----------


## Cam

> IronMAN.

----------


## L

femaleeeeeeeee

----------


## claire74

feminin

----------


## Otherside

Female.

----------


## shyshelly

definately female :New:

----------


## Koalafan

> definately female



A koala hello shyshelly!!  :Celebrate:   :koala: 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well last time I checked I was still a male  :Tongue:

----------


## Chopin12

Toad

----------


## Lost Control Again

male. I'm quite surprised that there are more females on here than male! it's usually the other way round! not that I'm complaining though  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

100% fe-mammilian

----------


## Frogger

> definately female




Welcome!

I'm a male.

----------


## James

Male here.

"Fire good! Woman good! Beer good! Hmmph!"

Yep, definitely male.

----------


## WintersTale

I may be male, but I never get anything but JUNK mail.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

:shrug:

----------


## WintersTale

Trying to make a bad joke there, it made no sense.

----------


## Ont Mon

> Trying to make a bad joke there, it made no sense.



Yeah that joke was so funny I forgot to laugh  ::

----------


## JustGaara

Biologically female. Gender presentation looks more masculine. Still female.

----------


## The Wanderer

Female..

----------


## Dark Knight

Male.

----------


## Soppycow

Alien

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Female checkin' in.

----------


## Kirsebaer

female

----------


## Hexagon

I am a humanoid.

----------


## Otherside

Femalen

----------


## enchanted

female

----------


## Chloe

Female

----------


## Dorothy K.

female  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Male — the last time I checked, at any rate. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Koalafan

Male koala!  ::D:

----------


## life

male  ::):

----------


## Daniel

Hmm, that's a hard question.. Haha. Let me look down there... Oh yes, i'm definately 100% male.

----------

